# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Kem Aroma - Quán kem ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cà phê Aroma là một quán khá đặc biệt so với những quán khác bởi phong cách trang trí ngộ nghĩnh, lạ mắt và lịch sự. Trên tường được vẽ những hình thú Tom&Jerry trông thật ấn tượng. Không gian yên tĩnh sẽ làm cho bạn có những phút giây thật sự thư giãn.
Cà phê Aroma nguyên chất được pha chế tại chỗ từ máy hiện đại nhập từ Ý nên mùi vị rất thơm ngon đặc biệt. Các thức uống được chủ nhân pha chế và trình bày rất hấp dẫn và bắt mắt. 
Ngoài ra quán còn có món kem Ý với nhiều tên gọi rất lạ: kem chiếc nón kỳ diệu, kem nước cam, kem sinh tố, kem monte rosa, kem cà phê,...


THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	Kem Aroma	Loại nhà hàng	Cà phê

Ðịa chỉ	200A Hậu Giang, P.6, Q.6, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Nằm ngay góc ngã tư Hậu Giang, Bình Tiên và Minh Phụng (kế bên siêu thị CoopMart).

Ðiện thoại	(08) 9697151

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Kem Aroma_


Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

hôm nào pải đến đây ăn thử mới dc

----------

